

Do grad school students remember everything they were taught in college? - muyueh
http://www.quora.com/Learning/Do-grad-school-students-remember-everything-they-were-taught-in-college-all-the-time

======
k__
I studied at a university and not at a college, but I don't remember half of
it.

But I think the core of this education is to get shit done without help. When
I started I felt lost, because everyone was like "yeah... if you want to come
to lecture do it, and if not don't, I don't care"

So I started and failed horribly.

The first year was a PITA, but eventually some students get it figured out and
do their thing.

